# Battery light blinking constantly



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jonberg98 said:


> Hi I need your help I have a chevy cruze 2010 1.8 and for few months now the battery light is blinking constantly I went with to get changed battery and alternator but still blinking can anybody tell me what could be wrong cause I want to fix it because it kinda gets on my nerves and the clock resets the radio used to turn off when I opened the door and all power went off the light don't turn off when I open the door I have to do it manually


Welcome Aboard!

Could be a bad ground, the negative battery cable is primarily the culprit, the hall effect sensor may also be corroded.
Just to be sure, you have a foreign manufactured Cruze?

TSB 14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit


----------



## Jonberg98 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi thank you but how to I check it if it's bad and where can I buy new that can be shipped to iceland


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It is free from a GM dealer.

Neg Battery Cable on Amazon


----------

